# Instructor/Armorer Certification [PepperBall ]



## Gil

Instructor/Armorer Certification
Hosted by FITCHBURG POLIICE DEPARTMENT

Course Description
PepperBall products save officer and suspect lives, decrease the risk of litigation, and improve public
perception of law enforcement agencies. The PepperBall™ System is an affordable, non-lethal tool
designed for patrol, corrections, and tactical purposes. The PepperBall Instructor/Armorer Certification
course involves intensive training in the use of the non-lethal PepperBall System, including operation,
safety, maintenance, and deployment. The Instructor/Armorer course consists of in-depth instruction on
the PepperBall launching platform, PepperBall ImpactPlus 12-gauge less lethal rounds and PepperBall
PAVA Pepper Spray. The course includes maintenance, repair and teaching tips and is designed to give
graduates the tools necessary to teach their agency PepperBall users.

Training Fee
Two-Day Course only $395.00
Send three or more officers from your agency and receive a
$20 discount per registrant - that's only $375 per person.

Course Registration

Register online at www.pepperball.com or, contact the PepperBall Training Administrator via email at [email protected] or by calling toll-free (877) 887-3773

Reserve your place in the class with a purchase order number or credit card (VISA, MasterCard, or American Express).

Please note that the course begins promptly at 9am. You should plan to show up at least 15 minutes early. All necessary equipment is provided by PepperBall.

A training manual, CD-ROM, video, live-fire certification rounds, visual aids and armorer tool kit are also included.

Date and Time

September 9th & 10th
9 a.m. to 4 p.m. each day

Location:

Fitchburg Police Dept.
20 Elm Street
Fitchburg, MA 01420

Agency Contact:

Stan Young, Armorer
(978) 343-3230

A $50 deposit is due at the time of registration, which is non-refundable if the registration is cancelled within 14 days of the class

Why Attend?

These classes will certify you as a PepperBall Instructor and Armorer for your agency. Over 1900 police, sheriff, and correctional agencies have adopted PepperBall systems as a viable non-lethal option. We will be happy to provide a reference list of agencies that have successfully deployed PepperBall to save lives!


----------

